# New user trying to ID a handlebar on a Murray Wildcat



## bmoore (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking to purchase a muscle bike for display and I was really interested in this old Murray Wildcat, patially because it has a Wham-O Wheelie Bar: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151508661989

But I haven't seen that "steering wheel" handelbar before -- can anyone help with id-ing it? Is is of any particular value, or does it just look cool? What is a fair price for it? Anything else I should know? Is the "36X" in the serial number significant?

Thanks for helping a new user out!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 10, 2014)

If you are looking for a muscle bike get a stingray/fastback/krate. You can pick them up for about $400-700 and they will only increase in value. The handle bar is about $75. I would say the bike is only worth $400 at most as that is what one in better condition just sold for.


----------



## bmoore (Dec 11, 2014)

sfhschwinn said:


> If you are looking for a muscle bike get a stingray/fastback/krate. You can pick them up for about $400-700 and they will only increase in value. The handle bar is about $75. I would say the bike is only worth $400 at most as that is what one in better condition just sold for.




Now I don't know a lot about these bikes, but I do know that the Whamo Bar on it alone is worth at least 370, so you're saying the rest of the bike is worth $50? 

What do you know about the handle bar? Is there a brand or anything?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 11, 2014)

The entire posting I wouldn't pay more than about $500 for everything which is basically what it is $425+ 75 shipping. I looked on sold listings for handles bar and they are about $75 but don't know if the are original I believe they were an accessory


----------



## bmoore (Dec 11, 2014)

sfhschwinn said:


> The entire posting I wouldn't pay more than about $500 for everything which is basically what it is $425+ 75 shipping. I looked on sold listings for handles bar and they are about $75 but don't know if the are original I believe they were an accessory




Well, theres one person I won't be bidding against! Does anyone have any specific information on those handelbars, though? They're not original and I've seen similar, but not that exact one...


----------

